# Withdrawing visa application



## Sourav (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi,
Few days back I posted some queries regarding the Family Reunion visa. Thank you for the replies.

Today, I will like ask whether anyone has experience in withdrawing Visa application from any embassy in India. The situation is that my wife who had applied for a Family Reunion visa has now got a job offer from Germany. So she needs to apply for an Employment Visa now. The plan is to withdraw her Family Reunion application and again give a new application for employment visa. She will be applying in the Kolkata embassy.
Few queries:
1. Does anyone know how to withdraw a visa application?
2. Can she again apply for a new visa application or is there a specific time that she needs to wait before applying again?

Any thoughts on these will be welcome.

Thanks,
Sourav


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Are you eligible for a Blue Card? 

If you have a Blue Card, your wife can work with her dependent permit.


----------

